# Pepper in the Morning Video



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We couldn't leave Pepper out. I don't have a lot on her yet. But this is our routine in the morning. We've been working on it for a while now & she pops out of her ball much quicker than she used to. 

I promise I won't flood you with videos!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Daleo (Jun 1, 2011)

I love pics and videos! This is the "fun stuff" catagory after all  Even though she is still just a little shy, she doesn't pop or huff that I could tell. She looks like she's getting to know you pretty well


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!! How long have you had her?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

CourtneyFaye said:


> So cute!! How long have you had her?


Almost 2 months now. But she is a rehome. She's about 2+ years old. I don't think she had a lot of socialization with people before. She shared a cage with an older female hedgie before she came to us & before that, she was in a pet store. So...she has really come a long way so far. Her personality is starting to come out & we are bonding. Well, I bonded with her before I met her, but she is starting to bond with me.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, what a pretty little girl! I am thoroughly enjoying all the vids, by the way...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Pepper is adorable! Is she sleeping on satin sheets?!? I wanna be your hedgie!

Just open the flood gates and show those videos!!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh Pepper is a cutie too  There can never be too many videos & pics ya know


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm really falling for her.  

Not satin sheets. lol. But I fell in love with that fabric years ago when I worked at a fabric store & bought the whole bolt. I was going to make a comforter, curtains & pillows. But hubby said it was too girly & he didn't really like it. But now Zoey & Pepper are using it! :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yay Pepper! I am so glad we got a video of her too.  And I think you should know we never get tired of cute hedgie videos around here... 

Also, I'm so glad to know I am not the only person who uses that tone of voice (and those exact same types of phrases) when I wake up my hedgehog in the morning. My BOY hedgehog. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yeah, I use the same voice & phrasing for my boy Cholla too. But the really sad thing is...I do it for hedgie-daddy too! :lol: :lol: Sweetie, sweetheart, honey, baby...he never knows if I'm talking to him or the hedgies! :roll: :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Pepper is a doll! It's easy to see that she has come a long way since you brought her home, based off of the first few stories you told us about her. It's wonderful to hear about hedgies progressing with their owners.


----------

